# What kind of socks with zip up wading boots



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Never worn socks with mine.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Simms neoprene with the gravel guard tops that fold down over the zipper


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

Yeah, I dont wear socks in warm saltwater as the Simms booties aren't designed for socks. Trout fishing I wear these with my Korkers when I wet wade in the summer: Guide Guard Socks


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Simms neoprene with the gravel guard tops that fold down over the zipper


I wear these with all wading boots or shoes now.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Scrob said:


> Yeah, I dont wear socks in warm saltwater as the Simms booties aren't designed for socks. Trout fishing I wear these with my Korkers when I wet wade in the summer: Guide Guard Socks


In the end the Simms ZipIt booties are shoes. If you get one size bigger and wear neoprene and you will love them. I wade miles sometimes, not jusf standing next to the boat for an instagram Steve Irwin fish pose.


----------



## Michael T (May 18, 2020)

I used to hike 1/2 mile through the woods and mangroves to get to a wading spot and then fish for 6-7 hours. Never wore socks. If you're going on a trip and dont want to risk it, get the socks Smack mentioned above.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> In the end the Simms ZipIt booties are shoes. If you get one size bigger and wear neoprene and you will love them. I wade miles sometimes, not jusf standing next to the boat for an instagram Steve Irwin fish pose.


I never wear socks either.

Bro, if you don't get out of the boat you're not a real fisherman..... 🤣


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

AZ_squid said:


> I never wear socks either.
> 
> Bro, if you don't get out of the boat you're not a real fisherman..... 🤣
> View attachment 185931


At least you aren’t underwater with it and your fly rod. Haha


----------



## rusty777 (Jan 8, 2019)

I use a pair of neoprene surf booties. Definitely aren’t designed for socks.


----------



## fitztarpon (Feb 19, 2013)

BD108 said:


> Just got a pair of zip-up ankle wading boots for a trip. What kind of socks do y’all recommend I should wear with them?


no socks


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

AZ_squid said:


> I never wear socks either.
> 
> Bro, if you don't get out of the boat you're not a real fisherman..... 🤣


Like AZ_squid, I don't wear socks either.

However, If I get out of the boat before I get back to the dock, I'm sinking up to my sack. Tends to make a mess when you get back in the boat too. Ask me how I know.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Randy wears wool socks and swears by it. 
My toes go native in my flats boots.


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

For summer I wear cheap thin socks. Brand doesn't matter. The socks help not feel sand or small gritty stuff that gets in while wading. When buying new boots I always take a pair (socks) to make sure boot fit is correct. For winter I wear thick wool or similar socks. The socks & neoprene waders need to fit boot which from what I recall boot is 2 times what I normally wear though the boot design is a winter boot. This keeps my feet cool in the summer and warm in the winter. Also socks keep feet from chaffing if any pressure points develop in water that you didn't notice when testing fit in there store.


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

These are what I bought in the past for summer. Thin enough to not change the boot size I use but makes it so I dont feel that annoying stuff that gets kicked up and into boot. No pressure points or chaffing felt either.



Amazon.com


----------



## masonFish (Jul 27, 2016)

BD108 said:


> Just got a pair of zip-up ankle wading boots for a trip. What kind of socks do y’all recommend I should wear with them?


I usually go Eau Naturale


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

No socks in my Zippits.

Love wading on the winter lows...best time to skiff your way into an area and get out on foot...IMHO...


----------



## Jeff Williams (Aug 29, 2015)

I'm with Rich11111 - thin socks keep that grit and splam from getting on my nerves. I use old wool dress socks.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Yes, socks.
If you’re wading all day in sand your feet will thank you for not being rubbed raw. Old wool hiking socks are my fav.

And air out your feet as much as possible. A case of trench foot will ruin your trip. Get out of your wet stuff asap.


----------



## FlyrodC (Apr 29, 2018)

I also don't wear socks in my wading boots. I wear NRS boots as I spend a lot of time wading oyster bars and thus wanted a more durable boot. They offer a nice kayak wading boot too.

Herman Munster boots


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

FlyrodC said:


> I also don't wear socks in my wading boots. I wear NRS boots as I spend a lot of time wading oyster bars and thus wanted a more durable boot. They offer a nice kayak wading boot too.
> 
> Herman Munster boots


I’ve seen some similar my buddy wears that are water rescue boots. How long do they last walking live reefs?


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

In the Bahamas you'll want abrasion protection inside the boot. The very fine coral sand acts like sandpaper. I've used Simms wet wading socks, although as the trip goes on they fill with fine coral dust (even with rinsing and wringing) and can cause some abrasion. I fold the tops down over the boot. Neoprene socks might be better but only if the top seals tightly to your ankle which never seems the case for me.


----------



## FlyrodC (Apr 29, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’ve seen some similar my buddy wears that are water rescue boots. How long do they last walking live reefs?


Good question. I've used them for 3 years so far and probably have a 100 days wading over that period. Am still working and live most of the year in Montana so that number will greatly increase once I retire in 2022. That said, they've held up very well. You can see some oyster shell cuts in the soles but they're not deep, just some rash. While I highly recommend them the one slight negative is that they don't have drain holes. However they don't get much water in them and I would definitely buy the same boots again. NRS makes very high quality products.


----------

